# Unknown Brookstone tool



## Julianos (Feb 9, 2012)

My dad took me on an "I won't ever use this and this and this again" tour of his garage. It included a brief detour of "I don't remember what this is" territory. I've identified all of those stops, except this one. The package has a Brookstone sticker on the cover. The base has fractional ids for each piece and the center of the package reads "for studs - drill hole 1/2 stud size"

Anyone know what these are?


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

Bolt extractors is what they look like to me. You drill the proper hole, and turn that into it. Notice the spirals go backward to pull in while turning the bold loose…. I .. uh… think so anyway


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 for Ben. Also called an easy out.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

I've used them before, but none that looked quite like this. mostly for smaller bolts and screws


----------



## Julianos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok, thanks. That was my best guess, but I've never seen any with this design and they are pretty big as compared to the screws and bolts I use.

Since they are Brookstone, I'm sure that they were a

"*Revolutionary New Design!* and that they "*Remove stripped screws with HALF the effort!*"

I'll treasure them forever. Maybe I'll even use them sooner or later . . .


----------

